# Residual S1 form changes from 1st of July



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

Remember: from the 1st July 2014, early retirees will no longer be able to apply for a residual S1 form to cover them for healthcare when they move abroad to another EEA country, such as Spain. Only new applications received after that date will be affected. For further information please visit NHS Choices.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I know this does not apply to people of pensionable age, but looking at that link, does this apply to people not of pensionable age but being a dependent of the pensioner?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Dunpleecin said:


> I know this does not apply to people of pensionable age, but looking at that link, does this apply to people not of pensionable age but being a dependent of the pensioner?


No, as they get their healthcare as a dependent of the pensioner.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

